# This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

http://autorepair.about.com/li...h.htm
seems legit?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions (Hustle-DubS)*

haha it's like cheat codes on xbox.
I think to clear all readiness, you just gotta hit Left, Left, Square, Down, Triangle, then hit enter!


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions (infinityman)*

hahah, i'm trying to pass with no cats.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions (Hustle-DubS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hustle-DubS* »_http://autorepair.about.com/li...h.htm
seems legit?

pretty common knowlege in the automotive feild








In nj when i used to have to squeek a car through I'd do a drive cycle with the scanner or vag com hooked up right before my appointment.As soon as the min monitors where ready I needed to pass it was straight into the inspection station..............just be sure to hide the scanner


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions (not SoQuick)*

it seems like you don't have to drive that far just complete all the required items. I only get about 100 miles after i clear my cel


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions (Hustle-DubS)*

just driving a car does not mean you have gone through a drive cycle.There are certain parameters that have to be met in order for the system to check itself.
most shops will follow the manufacters recomended drive cycle after doing a repair to make sure its fixed,at least where I worked did








An OBD Drive Cycle:
After you've "fixed" an emissions problem on your OBDII-equipped vehicle, you should perform what's called an "OBDII drive cycle." The purpose of the OBDII drive cycle is to run all of the onboard diagnostics. The drive cycle shold be performed after you've erased any trouble codes from the PCM's memory, or after the battery has been disconnected. Running through the drive cycle sets all the system status "flags" so that subsequent faults can be detected.(from my old works workorder explaining why we need to drive the cars )

pretty much every manufacturer will have a published specified "drive cycle" available for the cars they sell.
as for your cat issue there are other ways around the mil light


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions (not SoQuick)*

but if i complete all the certain parameters within 100 miles and I have no cel shouldnt my car pass? Also should I try the wayne angle mod?


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions (Hustle-DubS)*

all that will do is kick the cell on sooner,as those are the tests used to test the system in as short a time as possible.......like when a shop does a repair etc.
wayne angle or the spark plug antifoulers,or the new42dd spacer block will all do what you need to do.........they may not totaly eliminate the cell but they do fool the computer long enough to get through emissions








so if you need to pass inspection do one of those mods........then complete a drive cycle like the article explains and all your readieness monitors should be good to go............if you have access to vag or a good scanner be sure to check the monitors before you try to get inspected.As in NJ if you fail it can raise more issues from time to time......best to be sure its ready before you go is all........


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: This may help with the drive cycle to pass emmisions (not SoQuick)*

i still have a month and a half to get it done, also I hear I can force readiness with a vag com, I'm not sure if this is true but I have a friend is a master tech and he has a vag com. Thanks for the help


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

force readiness with vag. basically just manually running the tests. do it right before you go to the emissions, and drive to the nearest. in GA you have have 1 readiness not set. not sure about CT. ive done this move on three or four cars already. and the light usually comes back about 30-45 minutes later after the emissions test is over







occasionalyl as little as 5 miles lol


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_force readiness with vag. basically just manually running the tests. do it right before you go to the emissions, and drive to the nearest. in GA you have have 1 readiness not set. not sure about CT. ive done this move on three or four cars already. and the light usually comes back about 30-45 minutes later after the emissions test is over







occasionalyl as little as 5 miles lol

Thanks for the info, I know he has one of those really expensive vag coms for all the dealership work, I hope it will be able to do it. If not I might just have to order one of the wayne angle things. I got my test on sat


----------

